# Lip reading & V's



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Try this and you will be amazed! With eye 2 eye with a pup that knows your commands - just mouth the command without any hand signals - PIKE responds at once - He must be a LIP reader - cuts down on noise pollution! LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah, just mouthed "sit" and she did


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just mouthed 'SIT'.......

And had to clean it UP!!!!!!

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


Hobbsy

NOT TRYING THAT AGAIN 'REM'


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - do U have a LISP? that may B the problem - LOL


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Dog trainer/author Patricia McConnell theorizes that the dog is actually picking up on your body language more than your words. She recommends a couple exercises where you 1) mouth a command silently, like you are suggesting, and 2) try to stand absolutely still with no other movement at all and say the command aloud. Fascinating stuff... dogs are more perceptive than we can ever imagine. 


Here is the book I read where she talks about body language, The Other End of the Leash.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Just mouthed 'SIT'.......
> 
> And had to clean it UP!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You're a funny man Hobbsy....you sure you're not an Ex Pat Aussie???? 
Lucky you didn't ask him to get in the truck Hobbsy!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

My Brother-in-law has offered me his air-miles so I'm coming your way to check things out!!
I think I've told you already we're in the middle of our visa process, so maybe there's a bit of expat Aussie in me. 
When we get a bit closer to our 'Goals' we will PM you and sort a meet up if possible.

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> My Brother-in-law has offered me his air-miles so I'm coming your way to check things out!!
> I think I've told you already we're in the middle of our visa process, so maybe there's a bit of expat Aussie in me.
> When we get a bit closer to our 'Goals' we will PM you and sort a meet up if possible.
> 
> Hobbsy


Yep...haven't forgotten. Remember, I have two cars, a bike, two pushbikes and two spare rooms if you're near Melbourne. Doors always open and the kettles on to V owners.  You'll get to see the 3 muskateers in action!!!  I think you'd enjoy it!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not even gonna lip sync tonight, it's saturday and I've had another glass of wine lol!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Bahaha! ;D You know the consequences of drinking and posting, it's always going to end in tears!!! ;D ;D Bit like drinking and texting, or drinking and late night phone calls, it's never going to end well......... ;D

As to lip reading, Ted kerasote talks about the way dogs read humans and vice versa throughout his book Merle's Door. He thinks they read us way better than we read them....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I read that dogs anticipate action faster than words. If we give a command and make a consistent hand gesture at the same time, the hand gesture becomes the command and the words will become meaningless unless accompanied by the hand gesture.

As far as mouthing a command... we must first have the dog trained to look directly at us. So it is a 2 or 3 step process. First look at us, followed by the verbal command and followed by silent mouthing. 
I am pretty sure it works. 
To train the first step - to have the dog look at us consistently and ignore everything else - is the hardest, IMO


----------

